# Gas golf cart silencer??



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

Does anyone know of a company that makes a real quiet muffler for a gas golf cart? I have a 2010 EZGO ST Sport 2+2 rigged out for hunting and I was just curious what I could do to make it more stealthy... The stock muffler isn't loud by any means but if I can take away some more noise I'm all about it... I've heard of insulating under the seat for engine noise as well but not sure how well that works compared to quieting up the exhaust... Any help is appreciated


----------

